# Addio al reato di ingiuria: ecco come sarà il nuovo illecito civile



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2016)

*Addio al reato di ingiuria: ecco come sarà il nuovo illecito civile*

Presto si potrà dire *addio al reato di ingiuria che l'art. 594 del codice penale* punisce con la reclusione fino a 6 mesi o con la multa sino a 516 euro. Al suo posto subentrerà un *mero illecito civile*,  in base al quale chi offenderà l'onore o il decoro di una persona,  anche mediante comunicazioni telegrafiche o telefoniche, con scritti o  disegni, *sarà punito con una sanzione pecuniaria* variabile, in base alla gravità del fatto, *da 100 a 8mila euro.* La novità è contenuta nei due decreti legislativi sulla depenalizzazione *approvati ieri in via preliminare dal Consiglio dei Ministri *in attuazione della delega di cui alla legge n. 67/2014, che sarebbe scaduta martedì prossimo (leggi: "Via libera alla depenalizzazione dei reati … e lo Stato incasserà due volte"). 

  Sono una *sessantina,* secondo il bilancio del dicastero della giustizia, *i reati che scompariranno dall'ordinamento italiano* contenuti sia all'interno del codice penale che nelle leggi speciali, sulla base di un criterio generale (*c.d. depenalizzazione cieca*) teso a decongestionare le aule dei tribunali, a ridurre il numero di prescrizioni, *ma anche a garantire un maggior gettito allo Stato,*  proveniente sia dalle entrate derivanti dall'applicazione della  sanzione pecuniaria civile che dalla diminuzione del numero di  procedimento soggetti al gratuito patrocinio.
*Ma la depenalizzazione non significa meno tutela per le vittime.* Anzi, a detta dell'esecutivo e del dicastero di via Arenula, la sanzione pecuniaria civile dovrebbe costituire un *maggiore deterrente rispetto alla sanzione penale. *
 Del  resto, si tratta di fattispecie per le quali il reo spesso finiva per  non scontare alcuna condanna, usufruendo, se incensurato, del beneficio  della condizionale della pena, oppure vedendo archiviato il reato in  base alla particolare tenuità del fatto, oppure ancora, per la  prescrizione dell'illecito dovuta ai tempi dilatati. 
 D'ora in poi, dunque, chi riterrà di essere *vittima di ingiuria dovrà ricorrere al giudice civile per ottenere il risarcimento del danno.*  Il giudice, poi, ove accordi l'indennizzo, potrà anche stabilire una  sanzione pecuniaria accessoria che sarà incassata dallo Stato. 
 Peraltro, la sostituzione della pena civile a quella penale dovrebbe scattare non solo per le "ingiurie future", *ma in base al principio del "favor rei" anche per quelle passate,* trovando applicazione ai procedimenti in corso. 
 Se l'ingiuria è in testa, *nella lunga lista di depenalizzazioni ci sono anche: l'omesso versamento di ritenute*  da parte del datore di lavoro al di sotto dei 10mila euro; il furto del  bene da parte di chi ne è comproprietario e quindi in danno degli altri  comproprietari; l'appropriazione di cose smarrite; l'abuso della  credulità popolare e gli *atti osceni in luogo pubblico* che  saranno puniti con una sanzione pecuniaria di massimo 30mila euro in  luogo dei tre anni di carcere e altre fattispecie di contravvenzioni che  saranno punite con sanzione amministrativa variabile, a seconda del  caso, *dai 5mila ai 50mila euro. *
 Per gli illeciti relativi  all'uso di scritture private falsificate o la distruzione di scritture  private invece la sanzione civile (prevista dai 100 agli 8mila euro per  gli altri reati abrogati) *sarà raddoppiata. *
 Ora la palla  passa alle commissioni che dovranno decidere sia sulle fattispecie per  le quali il Governo ha trovato l'accordo, sia sulle *questioni aperte, per le quali il Cdm ha fatto spazio alla "riflessione"* del Parlamento, come il *reato di immigrazione clandestina,*  quello relativo al mancato rispetto dell'autorizzazione alla  coltivazione di piante con effetti stupefacenti, e il disturbo del  riposo delle persone. 
 Dopo il parere delle commissioni  parlamentari, i decreti torneranno all'esame dell'esecutivo che dovrà  approvarli in via definitiva. 

di Marina Crisafi

http://www.studiocataldi.it/articol...a-ecco-come-sara-il-nuovo-illecito-civile.asp


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2016)

E' un mio sospetto che certi reati depenalizzati aumenteranno d'ora in poi numericamente?
Farsi 5000 euro di multa per aver beccato una coppia mentre fa sesso al parco in macchina può essere molto interessante se si debbono rimpinguare le casse di un comune.
Se poi in camporella ne becchi 10 in una sera, con 50.000 euro ti risani un bilancio di un piccolo comune.


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2016)

Trovo incredibile che sia stata depenalizzata la guida senza patente. E' come permettere a qualcuno di girare con una pistola carica senza il porto d'armi.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Trovo incredibile che sia stata depenalizzata la guida senza patente. E' come permettere a qualcuno di girare con una pistola carica senza il porto d'armi.



Hanno portato la multa fino a 30.000 euro con la confisca del veicolo per chi guida senza patente o con patente non in regola.
Ma include anche chi si dimentica di rinnovarla?
Cioè... se è così rischiare di trovarsi con 30.000 più auto da pagare solo perché ci si è dimenticata una scadenza è vessatorio.
Tenendo conto che comunque sono cifre che per esempio a una persona priva di reddito e proprietà sono assolutamente inesigibili.
Uno dei tanti stranieri che circola senza patente (e assicurazione dell'auto) dalle nostre parti (situazione ormai comune... per le assicurazioni c'è anche una App che permette di verificarlo...), ma non ha una casa o un'auto di proprietà e un reddito sufficiente a coprire l'infrazione potrà tranquillamente fregarsene.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2016)

Un'altra situazione che mi riguarda è il reato di atti contrari alla pubblica decenza.
Definizione  che può voler dire tutto o significare niente.
Cosa è contrario alla pubblica decenza?
Questo?
http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...e_arrivano_carabinieri_co_0_92052813443.shtml
o questo?
http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/topless-ai-giardini-pubblici-condannata-250-euro-multa.html
o questo?
http://corrierealpi.gelocal.it/bell...topless-finisce-dal-giudice-di-pace-1.8616633
Fino ad ora era un giudice a stabilirlo e nelle (poche) cause contro il naturista sorpreso su una spiaggia isolata a prendere il sole nudo o la donna in topless su una spiaggia nostrana o sul balcone di casa c'era stata sempre l'assoluzione.
D'ora in poi partirà la multa di 5000 euro (al minimo).
Prevedo spedizioni di incaricati della Polizia Locale che si faranno chilometri per cercare il naturista negli angoli di torrente montano più nascosti.
Il tutto mentre in Spagna è possibile prendere il sole nudi quasi ovunque, in Francia è tollerato quasi ovunque nelle spiagge isolate, in Grecia idem, in Croazia ci sono villaggi giganteschi dove andare, in Germania ci sono aree addirittura nei parchi cittadini, etc ect.
Bah.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E' un mio sospetto che certi reati depenalizzati aumenteranno d'ora in poi numericamente?
> Farsi 5000 euro di multa per aver beccato una coppia mentre fa sesso al parco in macchina può essere molto interessante se si debbono rimpinguare le casse di un comune.
> Se poi in camporella ne becchi 10 in una sera, con 50.000 euro ti risani un bilancio di un piccolo comune.





danny ha detto:


> Hanno portato la multa fino a 30.000 euro con la confisca del veicolo per chi guida senza patente o con patente non in regola.
> Ma include anche chi si dimentica di rinnovarla?
> Cioè... se è così rischiare di trovarsi con 30.000 più auto da pagare solo perché ci si è dimenticata una scadenza è vessatorio.
> Tenendo conto che comunque sono cifre che per esempio a una persona priva di reddito e proprietà sono assolutamente inesigibili.
> Uno dei tanti stranieri che circola senza patente (e assicurazione dell'auto) dalle nostre parti (situazione ormai comune... per le assicurazioni c'è anche una App che permette di verificarlo...), ma non ha una casa o un'auto di proprietà e un reddito sufficiente a coprire l'infrazione potrà tranquillamente fregarsene.


Credo ci sia una duplice finalità : da una parte alleggerire il carico di lavoro per i tribunali e l'iter giudiziario, dall'altra rimpinguare le casse dello stato che al netto di coloro che sono impossidenti e senza reddito, ci sono coloro che hanno sia l'uno che l'altro. Poi magari tocca vedere l'iter del procedimento civile quanti anni ci mette :singleeye: 
a me per esempio mi investi un tizio ( italiano ) che guidava senza patente ( revocata) e la cui macchina intestata alla madre 93enne aveva anche montato pezzi del motore rubati ( era un Mercedes ) 
sono dovuta ricorrere all'assicurazione vittime della strada per rivedere il rimborso dei danni fisici e materiali ( mia auto distrutta), c'ho messo 5 anni.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo ci sia una duplice finalità :* da una parte alleggerire il carico di lavoro per i tribunali e l'iter giudiziario, dall'altra rimpinguare le casse dello stato che al netto di coloro che sono impossidenti e senza reddito, *ci sono coloro che hanno sia l'uno che l'altro. Poi magari tocca vedere l'iter del procedimento civile quanti anni ci mette :singleeye:
> a me per esempio mi investi un tizio ( italiano ) che guidava senza patente ( revocata) e la cui macchina intestata alla madre 93enne aveva anche montato pezzi del motore rubati ( era un Mercedes )
> sono dovuta ricorrere all'assicurazione vittime della strada per rivedere il rimborso dei danni fisici e materiali ( mia auto distrutta), c'ho messo 5 anni.



Assolutamente sì.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2016)

Ma poi per alcuni reati poco definibili... prendiamo gli atti osceni...
chi li valuta come tali?
Io ricordo benissimo da ragazzo... si andava in camporella al parcheggio nei parco, dove c'erano altre macchine lì per la stessa finalità. Il motel no, perché costava, mica potevi permettertelo e mica facevi sesso una volta al mese...
Ti sentivi abbastanza tranquillo perché non eri solo, e comprendevi subito dalla presenza fisica che nelle vicinanze non erano guardoni ma coppie (nessuno copriva i finestrini quindi vedevi chi c'era dentro), il fatto che potessi guardare anche fuori ti tranquillizzava e amen se scappava qualche sedere dai finestrini quando ribaltavi i sedili...
nessuno stava a guardare nessuno passava di là.
Bene, quello che facevamo tutti è atto osceno.
Ora se ti si affianca la polizia locale ti può elevare una multa che minimo  è di 5000 euro.
Tu torni a casa dai tuoi genitori e...
Saranno felici, immagino.
Prima con la questione del reato... la passavi liscia.
Ma ora?


----------



## perplesso (18 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma poi per alcuni reati poco definibili... prendiamo gli atti osceni...
> chi li valuta come tali?
> Io ricordo benissimo da ragazzo... si andava in camporella al parcheggio nei parco, dove c'erano altre macchine lì per la stessa finalità. Il motel no, perché costava, mica potevi permettertelo e mica facevi sesso una volta al mese...
> Ti sentivi abbastanza tranquillo perché non eri solo, e comprendevi subito dalla presenza fisica che nelle vicinanze non erano guardoni ma coppie (nessuno copriva i finestrini quindi vedevi chi c'era dentro), il fatto che potessi guardare anche fuori ti tranquillizzava e amen se scappava qualche sedere dai finestrini quando ribaltavi i sedili...
> ...


atto osceno è considerato anche chi piscia contro al muro


----------



## Nicka (18 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma poi per alcuni reati poco definibili... prendiamo gli atti osceni...
> chi li valuta come tali?
> Io ricordo benissimo da ragazzo... si andava in camporella al parcheggio nei parco, dove c'erano altre macchine lì per la stessa finalità. Il motel no, perché costava, mica potevi permettertelo e mica facevi sesso una volta al mese...
> Ti sentivi abbastanza tranquillo perché non eri solo, e comprendevi subito dalla presenza fisica che nelle vicinanze non erano guardoni ma coppie (nessuno copriva i finestrini quindi vedevi chi c'era dentro), il fatto che potessi guardare anche fuori ti tranquillizzava e amen se scappava qualche sedere dai finestrini quando ribaltavi i sedili...
> ...


Ora sta alla sensibilità di chi ti becca mi sa...e visto che il momento è quello che è mettiamo tutti mano in tasca...
A me non è mai successo che dicessero qualcosa quando andavo in quei parcheggi, perchè appunto era "normale" che ragazzi giovani andassero lì in zona.
Si stava meglio quando si stava peggio.


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Hanno portato la multa fino a 30.000 euro con la confisca del veicolo per chi guida senza patente o con patente non in regola.
> *Ma include anche chi si dimentica di rinnovarla?*
> Cioè... se è così rischiare di trovarsi con 30.000 più auto da pagare solo perché ci si è dimenticata una scadenza è vessatorio.
> Tenendo conto che comunque sono cifre che per esempio a una persona priva di reddito e proprietà sono assolutamente inesigibili.
> Uno dei tanti stranieri che circola senza patente (e assicurazione dell'auto) dalle nostre parti (situazione ormai comune... per le assicurazioni c'è anche una App che permette di verificarlo...), ma non ha una casa o un'auto di proprietà e un reddito sufficiente a coprire l'infrazione potrà tranquillamente fregarsene.


No a quanto ho capito la multa e depenalizzazione riguarda chi non l'ha mai presa... d'altronde non rinnovarla non era un reato.
Ma infatti il problema è proprio quello... un nullatenente potrà guidare senza patente senza alcun rischio. Che bella cosa :unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ora sta alla sensibilità di chi ti becca mi sa...e visto che il momento è quello che è mettiamo tutti mano in tasca...
> *A me non è mai successo che dicessero qualcosa quando andavo in quei parcheggi, perchè appunto era "normale" che ragazzi giovani andassero lì in zona.*
> Si stava meglio quando si stava peggio.


Infatti dipende dalla voglia di rompere i coglioni di chi ti ferma... da pischello ero stato fermato dai carabinieri proprio in uno di quei posti lì. Teste di cazzo incredibili... e per cavartela senza danni devi tenere un bassissimo profilo e non replicare, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Infatti dipende dalla voglia di rompere i coglioni di chi ti ferma... da pischello ero stato fermato dai carabinieri proprio in uno di quei posti lì. Teste di cazzo incredibili... e per cavartela senza danni devi tenere un bassissimo profilo e non replicare, c'è poco da fare.


A me son capitati due episodi per il naturismo (per la camporella ho beccato invece una multa per calpestio manto erboso con l'auto, ma  avevano ragione).
Uno l'anno scorso, solita spiaggia sul fiume dove andiamo da dieci anni, dagli anni 60 frequentata da naturisti, cosa risaputa, tanto che passa forestale, guardiaparco etc e non dice nulla.
Un giorno un tipo comincia a andare su e giù in motocross (attività vietata nel parco e punita con una multa limitata), poi se ne va. Dopo un po' compare in mezzo al nostro gruppo un tale sui 50/60 che comincia a protestare che chiama i Carabinieri perché siamo nudi e suo figlio non può fare il motocross con noi lì.
Alle nostre rimostranza chiama i Carabinieri.
Noi ci rivestiamo. Il tipo si allontana.
Arriva la pattuglia e ci viene incontro Checco Zalone. 
Era praticamente lui. Uguale fisicamente, stesso modo di parlare.
Simpaticissimo. Ci fermiamo tutti a parlare con lui in maniera tranquilla, ci racconta che un suo collega viene sempre a prendere il sole qua, ci consiglia di aspettare a spogliarci che se ne vada lui e il rompipalle che lo ha chiamato etc.
L'altro... eravamo a Lido di Dante. Per anni è stata una spiaggia in cui il naturismo era autorizzato con tanto di cartelli. Gente che aveva comprato casa lì per la spiaggia naturista, c'è pure un camping naturista.
Poi il nuovo sindaco ha deciso che le cosa dovevano cambiare... e lo ha vietato.
Ovviamente tutti hanno continuato come prima.
Noi siamo andati passando per Ravenna, era una bella giornata. La spiaggia era davvero bella, abbastanza affollata, molto simile a quelle francesi. Stavamo giusto ragionando che era un bel posto per tornarci, magari per farci dei weekend che ti arrivano dei fuoristrada sulla strada sterrata (vietata alle auto). E' la forestale che comincia a filmare le persone nude in spiaggia per avere report ed elevare multe.
Discussioni, litigi. gente che scappa a rivestirsi, scene allucinanti (per chi è abituato alla tranquillità del resto dell'Europa). Ci sono state denunce, processi, assoluzioni, perdite di turisti, un vero caos non si sa per cosa, dato che quella spiaggia era frequentata da naturisti (e anche da scambisti nella parte in fondo) da decenni.
Noi non ci siamo più tornati. 
Invece che assecondare il turismo ultradecennale, da noi si voleva imporre il proprio modo di vedere le cose. 
In ballo c'era il progetto di un turismo in bici attraverso il parco (cosa che ti fai una volta nella vita, poi vai altrove, mentre il naturista torna) e la salvaguardia di un uccelletto, cose sovvenzionate dall'Europa con qualche milione di euro.
Se avessero potuto comminare multe da 5000 euro avrebbero fatto strage (arricchendosi).
Invece con i (pochi) processi... han dovuto pure pagare le spese.


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2016)

Danny, è l'Italia... chiesacattolica.it c'è poco da fare... ultimi sulle unioni di fatto, sul fine vita, ma primi come obiezione di coscienza ginecologica. 
Se le guerre puniche le avesse vinte Cartagine, ora il Papa abiterebbe in Tunisia e noi saremmo tutti quanti più felici


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2016)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> A me son capitati due episodi per il naturismo (per la camporella ho beccato invece una multa per calpestio manto erboso con l'auto, ma  avevano ragione).
> Uno l'anno scorso, solita spiaggia sul fiume dove andiamo da dieci anni, dagli anni 60 frequentata da naturisti, cosa risaputa, tanto che passa forestale, guardiaparco etc e non dice nulla.
> Un giorno un tipo comincia a andare su e giù in motocross (attività vietata nel parco e punita con una multa limitata), poi se ne va. Dopo un po' compare in mezzo al nostro gruppo un tale sui 50/60 che comincia a protestare che chiama i Carabinieri perché siamo nudi e suo figlio non può fare il motocross con noi lì.
> Alle nostre rimostranza chiama i Carabinieri.
> ...


Danny posso essere sincero?
La premessa è che sono un uomo molto particolare,un pò tomentato, un pò dannato e un pò antico,ok?però sta necessità di stare in spiaggia cazzo all'aria e chiappe al vento faccio fatica a comprenderla....cosa mi sfugge?


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny posso essere sincero?
> La premessa è che sono un uomo molto particolare,un pò tomentato, un pò dannato e un pò antico,ok?però sta necessità di stare in spiaggia cazzo all'aria e chiappe al vento faccio fatica a comprenderla....*cosa mi sfugge*?


Il fatto che non è necessario che tutti debbano essere uguali e fare le stesse cose, ma si possono avere idee, gusti e necessità diverse.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Danny, è l'Italia... chiesacattolica.it c'è poco da fare... ultimi sulle unioni di fatto, sul fine vita, ma primi come obiezione di coscienza ginecologica.
> Se le guerre puniche le avesse vinte Cartagine, ora il Papa abiterebbe in Tunisia e noi saremmo tutti quanti più felici


Non ne sono più tanto convinto.
Uno dei padri fondatori del naturismo nostrano era cattolicissimo e aveva scritto pure testi sul rapporto tra naturismo e religione. 
Per me dietro alla questione "religione" e "morale" si nascondono tanti interessi di bottega.


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2016)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Il fatto che non è necessario che tutti debbano essere uguali e fare le stesse cose, ma si possono avere idee, gusti e necessità diverse.


Danny non era una critica....solo un modo di capire.
Ho fatto e faccio sicuramente cose peggiori dello stare in spiaggia cazzo al vento....stavo solo cercando di capire quale possa essere la molla.Senso di libertà?cosa?


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny non era una critica....solo un modo di capire.
> Ho fatto e faccio sicuramente cose peggiori dello stare in spiaggia cazzo al vento....stavo solo cercando di capire quale possa essere la molla.Senso di libertà?cosa?


Una visione diversa del corpo delle persone con cui condividi gli spazi. 
Sì anche il senso di libertà.
La piacevolezza della cosa, fare il bagno e prendere il sole e molto piacevole e rilassante.
Poi non so... noi abbiamo iniziato tanti anni fa all'estero, dove in parecchie aree è normale.
Dopo anni che vai in vacanza in posti clothing optional alla luce del sole, torni qui e ti sembra strano che ci sia una situazione così diversa... cioè, ormai hai assorbito una mentalità e un'abitudine...
Io mi stupisco per esempio dell'abitudine nostrana di fare la sauna col costume.


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> *Non ne sono più tanto convinto.*
> Uno dei padri fondatori del naturismo nostrano era cattolicissimo e aveva scritto pure testi sul rapporto tra naturismo e religione.
> Per me dietro alla questione "religione" e "morale" si nascondono tanti interessi di bottega.


E per me sbagli... ci sono sempre state figure cattoliche indipendenti che hanno innovato, o che almeno ci hanno provato... ma io parlo della Chiesa come potere e sistema di controllo. E mi pare difficile negare che da sempre condiziona la politica di questo paese.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> E per me sbagli... ci sono sempre state figure cattoliche indipendenti che hanno innovato, o che almeno ci hanno provato... ma io parlo della* Chiesa come potere e sistema di controllo*. E mi pare difficile negare che da sempre condiziona la politica di questo paese.


Su questo hai ragione.
Ma non ha avuto potere sul divorzio, e sull'aborto ha più di una difficoltà.
Esiste (esisterebbe) sempre un senso comune che può (potrebbe) essere più forte.


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Su questo hai ragione.
> Ma non ha avuto potere sul divorzio, e sull'aborto ha più di una difficoltà.
> Esiste (esisterebbe) sempre un senso comune che può (potrebbe) essere più forte.


Sono certo di questo. E' una lotta che dura da secoli, da Galileo e Giordano Bruno. E sulla lunga distanza la Chiesa perderà sempre. Qui è più forte di altrove, e ogni conquista del vivere civile va sudata, è purtroppo normale arrivare sempre ultimi. Ma come dici tu, le leggi su divorzio e aborto alla fine sono arrivate, nonostante tutto.
E arriverà pure quella sul fine vita e sulle coppie di fatto. Inizialmente mutilate, come quella sul divorzio che ha avuto bisogno di quarant'anni per diventare breve.


----------



## oro.blu (18 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Un'altra situazione che mi riguarda è il reato di atti contrari alla pubblica decenza.
> Definizione  che può voler dire tutto o significare niente.
> Cosa è contrario alla pubblica decenza?
> Questo?
> ...


Purtroppo viviamo in un paese bigotto, dove la nudità e vista come peccaminosa.
 Noi non siamo "nudisti" ma abbastanza liberi di pensiero, abbiamo sempre considerato il "nudo" come una cosa naturale, si gira naturalmente per casa come capita, io alle volte vado anche in giardino come capita....Eppure mia figlia ha attraversato un periodo di "pudore" all'estremo, probabilmente dettato dai discorsi che facevano a scuola. Un giorno mi è capitata a casa dicendo: "*voi non siete normali*! I miei amici non hanno mai visto i loro genitori nudi! Ma vi sembra il caso???".
Quindi se partiamo da qui si capisce come *un fatto culturale radicato possa andare ad influire* su una legge e da qui approffitarne per "rimpinguare" le tasche di chi si è mangiato i soldi pubblici(magari anche per "divertirsi")


----------



## oro.blu (18 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Infatti dipende dalla voglia di rompere i coglioni di chi ti ferma... da pischello ero stato fermato dai carabinieri proprio in uno di quei posti lì. Teste di cazzo incredibili... e *per cavartela senza danni devi tenere un bassissimo profilo e non replicare,* c'è poco da fare.


come sempre


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Purtroppo viviamo in un paese bigotto, dove la nudità e vista come peccaminosa.
> Noi non siamo "nudisti" ma abbastanza liberi di pensiero, abbiamo sempre considerato il "nudo" come una cosa naturale, si gira naturalmente per casa come capita, io alle volte vado anche in giardino come capita....Eppure mia figlia ha attraversato un periodo di "pudore" all'estremo, probabilmente dettato dai discorsi che facevano a scuola. Un giorno mi è capitata a casa dicendo: "*voi non siete normali*! I miei amici non hanno mai visto i loro genitori nudi! Ma vi sembra il caso???".
> Quindi se partiamo da qui si capisce come *un fatto culturale radicato possa andare ad influire* su una legge e da qui approffitarne per "rimpinguare" le tasche di chi si è mangiato i soldi pubblici(magari anche per "divertirsi")


Io non se il senso del peccato sia responsabile di ciò.
In fin dei conti siamo in un paese dove si tradisce, si ruba, si commettono peccati anche maggiori senza troppi clamori.
Temo che sul nudo ci sia una visione sessuata e sessista del corpo.
L'uomo vorrebbe evitare che la propria donna stia in presenza di uomini nudi altrettanto nuda, considerando il corpo di lei una sua esclusiva.. 
La donna teme che il proprio uomo possa vedere e apprezzare corpi femminili nudi e disprezzare il suo o deprezzarlo.
In definitiva la nudità risulta un bene da valorizzare nell'intimità esclusiva di una coppia.
Per i bambini: il pudore viene creato dalla vergogna, ed essa è frutto del ludibrio dei coetanei. Col tempo si renderanno conto delle ragioni dei genitori che vanno contestando. Anche questo fa parte della crescita. Il nostro è comunque un paese che riconosce con difficoltà le libertà personali: forse non siamo ancora in grado di sviluppare un concetto di società matura, che rispetti l'individuo nella sua molteplicità e non si faccia forza solo su una ipotetica maggioranza, numerica o economica che sia.
La questione della depenalizzazione rende questa cosa ancora più oppressiva.
Basta avere i soldi (o non averli del tutto), ora, per fare tutto quello che pare.
(soprattutto ora che non è più reato evitare le verifiche antiriciclaggio, ma si paga una multa... più bassa)


----------



## oro.blu (18 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io non se il senso del peccato sia responsabile di ciò.
> In fin dei conti siamo in un paese dove si tradisce, si ruba, si commettono peccati anche maggiori senza troppi clamori.
> *Temo che sul nudo ci sia una visione sessuata e sessista del corpo.*
> L'uomo vorrebbe evitare che la propria donna stia in presenza di uomini nudi altrettanto nuda, considerando il corpo di lei una sua esclusiva..
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te, se dissociamo la nudità dalla sessualità rimane solo il "piacere" di non essere "costretti" nei vestiti. La visione di corpi nudi non sarebbe ne più ne meno di un paio di occhi.

La depenalizzazione è come sempre a favore della feccia peggiore...
E nel caso contro il pudore, bisognerà ben capire qual'è il confine da non superare.
Un nudo sul balcone, una camporella di giovani coppie, un bacio troppo spinto in pubblico (tra etero o tra due individui dello stesso sesso??), una "pisciata" sul muro, un esibizionista che gira vicino alle scuole con solo il soprabito su....
Chi stabilirà il limite? La sensibilità delle persone? O ci saranno delle "linee guida".... Già la parola linee guida è un tutto e un niente.
Ma qui funziona tutto così...


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2016)

Però una cosa mi colpisce... anche i popoli più "primitivi" hanno sempre coperto i genitali. Le donne lasciavano il seno scoperto, ma ci si fermava lì. Anche prima del contatto coi "civilizzatori" bianchi.
I polinesiani ad esempio, che pure non conoscevano alcun senso del peccato relativo al sesso. O gli indios delle foreste brasiliane.


----------



## oro.blu (18 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Però una cosa mi colpisce... anche i popoli più "primitivi" hanno sempre coperto i genitali. Le donne lasciavano il seno scoperto, ma ci si fermava lì. Anche prima del contatto coi "civilizzatori" bianchi.
> I polinesiani ad esempio, che pure non conoscevano alcun senso del peccato relativo al sesso. O gli indios delle foreste brasiliane.


per evitare la vista di certi periodi??? Un ipotesi...


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, se dissociamo la nudità dalla sessualità rimane solo il "piacere" di non essere "costretti" nei vestiti. La visione di corpi nudi non sarebbe ne più ne meno di un paio di occhi.
> 
> La depenalizzazione è come sempre a favore della feccia peggiore...
> E nel caso contro il pudore, bisognerà ben capire qual'è il confine da non superare.
> ...


Finora il reato è sempre stato soggetto a interpretazioni. Sentenze della cassazione e così via.
Ora...?


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Però una cosa mi colpisce... anche i popoli più "primitivi" hanno sempre coperto i genitali. Le donne lasciavano il seno scoperto, ma ci si fermava lì. Anche prima del contatto coi "civilizzatori" bianchi.
> I polinesiani ad esempio, che pure non conoscevano alcun senso del peccato relativo al sesso. O gli indios delle foreste brasiliane.


Il naturismo non prevede la nudità totale sempre.
Ci si copre per necessità, non per pudore.
Posso comprendere che la stessa cosa avvenga in popolazioni aventi culture differenti o, secondo il nostro giudizio, più primitive.


----------



## perplesso (18 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Però una cosa mi colpisce... anche i popoli più "primitivi" hanno sempre coperto i genitali. Le donne lasciavano il seno scoperto, ma ci si fermava lì. Anche prima del contatto coi "civilizzatori" bianchi.
> I polinesiani ad esempio, che pure non conoscevano alcun senso del peccato relativo al sesso. O gli indios delle foreste brasiliane.


per proteggersi da urti e sporcizia.    sono zone delicate in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> per proteggersi da urti e sporcizia.    sono zone delicate in tutti i sensi.


le piattole sono sempre in agguato 
Non penso sia solo per quel motivo.


----------



## perplesso (18 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> le piattole sono sempre in agguato
> Non penso sia solo per quel motivo.


non è il solo immagino, ma è il più probabile.


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*

Io però non capisco ancora l'esigenza di girare cor culo de fora....non ci arrivo.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io però non capisco ancora l'esigenza di girare cor culo de fora....non ci arrivo.


siamo in due
Soprattutto io rispetto tutti ma la sensazione è che se non ti fai vedere nudo hai qualche problema. Il pudore è un problema. Vivere il rpoprio corpo come una cosa intima che non vuoi dividire con nessuno che non sia qualcuno con cui hai un legame è un problema
Non commento nemmeno che il motivo per cui non mi farebbe piacere che mio marito si mostrasse nudo è per gelosia. Mio marito può fare ciò che vuole esattamente come io posso decidere di non mostrarmi nuda o di non far mostrare i miei figli a dei perfetti estranei.


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io però non capisco ancora l'esigenza di girare cor culo de fora....non ci arrivo.


Boh dark, nemmeno io... però contenti loro, contenti tutti. Finchè non si rompono i coglioni al prossimo, è bello che ognuno faccia come gli pare.


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> Boh dark, nemmeno io... però contenti loro, contenti tutti. Finchè non si rompono i coglioni al prossimo, è bello che ognuno faccia come gli pare.


Si,ma non dove sto io.Voi gira con cazzo de fora?non dove ci son altre persone,che poi vorrei capire la differenza fra girare in costume e cor cazzo de fora...mi sembra più una forma di ostentazione che un'esigenza personale...ripeto:se son contenti loro ok.


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2016)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> siamo in due
> Soprattutto io rispetto tutti ma la sensazione è che se non ti fai vedere nudo hai qualche problema. Il pudore è un problema. Vivere il rpoprio corpo come una cosa intima che non vuoi dividire con nessuno che non sia qualcuno con cui hai un legame è un problema
> Non commento nemmeno che il motivo per cui non mi farebbe piacere che mio marito si mostrasse nudo è per gelosia. Mio marito può fare ciò che vuole esattamente come io posso decidere di non mostrarmi nuda o di non far mostrare i miei figli a dei perfetti estranei.


Appunto,io poi ho davvero dei problemi....ma saranno pure cazzi miei?cioè perchè fa star male altri uomini intorno a me?sairei una merda....


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,io poi ho davvero dei problemi....ma saranno pure cazzi miei?cioè perchè fa star male altri uomini intorno a me?sairei una merda....


Ma un commento serio mai eh:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2016)

*Ma*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma un commento serio mai eh:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Cazzo pure?Non voglio mettere in difficoltà altri uomini e non è apprezzabile?sono serissimo...


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,io poi ho davvero dei problemi....ma saranno pure cazzi miei?cioè perchè fa star male altri uomini intorno a me?sairei una merda....


Escilo!


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> Escilo!


Ho gia parcchi problemi con le donne.....non me ne servono altri.....


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2016)

Ma discorso su camporella e naturismo e pipì contro il muro a parte... che mi dite che d'ora in poi non sarà più reato evitare le verifiche antiriciclaggio?
E che si potrà oblare la cosa con una semplice multa.
No, per dire...
Io certamente domani posso finalmente fare un pornazzo in Piazza del Duomo e non vado più in carcere, cavandomela con una multa.
Ma ugualmente posso riciclare tutti i milioni che voglio evitando le verifiche del caso...
Applausi, davvero, per questa cosa.
Voglio dire.... se da domani trombare in auto con l'amante potrà costarvi 5000 euro... e magari ci starete più attenti, quell'altra cosa potrà avere ripercussioni un po' più pesanti su tutti.
Come quella di non versare i contributi inps.
Scommetto che tanti cominceranno a fare i loro conti nei prossimi giorni, di cosa è più conveniente a questo punto fare...
E qualche riflessione la fare anche sulla questione ingiurie, come giustamente sottolineato da Perplesso.


----------



## banshee (18 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma discorso su camporella e naturismo e pipì contro il muro a parte... che mi dite che d'ora in poi non sarà più reato evitare le verifiche antiriciclaggio?
> E che si potrà oblare la cosa con una semplice multa.
> No, per dire...
> Io certamente domani posso finalmente fare un pornazzo in Piazza del Duomo e non vado più in carcere, cavandomela con una multa.
> ...


io sono molto ignorante in materia e questa cosa non l'ho seguita nè capita, mi spiegate per favore?


----------



## perplesso (18 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io sono molto ignorante in materia e questa cosa non l'ho seguita nè capita, mi spiegate per favore?


esiste(va) una norma che prevede(va) una pena fino a 2 anni di reclusione per omessi versamenti previdenziali ed altre contribuzioni obbligatorie.

di fascicoli così ne ho visti parecchi.    alla fine in galera non andava quasi nessuno, perchè se il soggetto dimostrava di aver provveduto a sanare le pendenze prima della sentenza di condanna e magari anche a risarcire il danno ai lavoratori, si poteva ritirare la querela, arrivando alla sentenza di non luogo a procedere per estinzione del reato.

per fare un esempio visto coi miei occhi, al titolare di una piccola impresa di trasporti il sanare le posizioni dei proprio dipendenti per 2 anni di omessi versamenti costò circa 85mila, oltre le spese legali.

passando dal penale al civile, con i tempi della giustizia civile italiana, il rischio è che molte di queste situazioni si prescrivano e che quindi molti lavoratori dipendenti si trovino con posizioni contributive INPS e non solo sballate.

mentre prima, con la paura della sanzione penale, si arrivava sempre o quasi almeno all'accordo che sanava le posizioni contributive.


----------



## oro.blu (18 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io però non capisco ancora l'esigenza di girare cor culo de fora....non ci arrivo.


Per quel che mi riguarda non è un esigenza ma una possibilità, rispetto il tuo pensiero, io non l'ho mai fatto in spiaggia.
Non sono nemmeno andata a cercare luoghi dove era possibile farlo,perché faccio parte di una compagnia dove il senso del pudore è diverso dal mio. la contestazione in questo caso però è un altra. Io sono a casa mia sul mio prato, posso fare quello che voglio se non faccio male a nessuno...no, devi sbirciare a vedere che c...o faccio?? Però magari mi vedi dare un ceffone a piene mani ad un bimbo di pochi anni e te ne stai zitto...Non concepisco!
Questo comunque esula dal discorso della legge e della depenalizzazione. Altro paio di maniche...
Ps mi piace andare in giro con le cose molto scollate...mi daranno la multa pesche offendo il pudore o dipende se mi considerano più o meno "guardabile" ????


----------



## brenin (18 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> esiste(va) una norma che prevede(va) una pena fino a 2 anni di reclusione per omessi versamenti previdenziali ed altre contribuzioni obbligatorie.
> 
> di fascicoli così ne ho visti parecchi.    alla fine in galera non andava quasi nessuno, perchè se il soggetto dimostrava di aver provveduto a sanare le pendenze prima della sentenza di condanna e magari anche a risarcire il danno ai lavoratori, si poteva ritirare la querela, arrivando alla sentenza di non luogo a procedere per estinzione del reato.
> 
> ...


Straquoto, inoltre c'è il rischio - visti i tempi del "civile" - che nel frattempo intervenga il fallimento dell'azienda.....


----------



## perplesso (18 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda non è un esigenza ma una possibilità, rispetto il tuo pensiero, io non l'ho mai fatto in spiaggia.
> Non sono nemmeno andata a cercare luoghi dove era possibile farlo,perché faccio parte di una compagnia dove il senso del pudore è diverso dal mio. la contestazione in questo caso però è un altra. Io sono a casa mia sul mio prato, posso fare quello che voglio se non faccio male a nessuno...no, devi sbirciare a vedere che c...o faccio?? Però magari mi vedi dare un ceffone a piene mani ad un bimbo di pochi anni e te ne stai zitto...Non concepisco!
> Questo comunque esula dal discorso della legge e della depenalizzazione. Altro paio di maniche...
> Ps mi piace andare in giro con le cose molto scollate...mi daranno la multa pesche offendo il pudore o dipende se mi considerano più o meno "guardabile" ????


se si chiama(va)no atti osceni in luogo pubblico, vuol dire che nel giardino di casa tua puoi girare come ti pare


----------



## perplesso (18 Gennaio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Straquoto, inoltre c'è il rischio - visti i tempi del "civile" - che nel frattempo intervenga il fallimento dell'azienda.....


mah forse in quel caso è auspicabile l'apertura della procedura fallimentare, perchè i crediti verso lo stato sono privilegiati.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se si chiama(va)no atti osceni in luogo pubblico, vuol dire che nel giardino di casa tua puoi girare come ti pare


Se non è visibile da un luogo pubblico.


----------



## oro.blu (18 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ma discorso su camporella e naturismo e pipì contro il muro a parte... che mi dite che d'ora in poi non sarà più reato evitare le verifiche antiriciclaggio?
> E che si potrà oblare la cosa con una semplice multa.
> No, per dire...
> Io certamente domani posso finalmente fare un pornazzo in Piazza del Duomo e non vado più in carcere, cavandomela con una multa.
> ...





banshee ha detto:


> io sono molto ignorante in materia e questa cosa non l'ho seguita nè capita, mi spiegate per favore?



Purtroppo in questi casi dipende sempre in quale grado della scala sociale e quali conoscenze hai....


----------



## perplesso (18 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Se non è visibile da un luogo pubblico.


se lo fai dove ti si può vedere dalla strada, vuol dire che te la cerchi, però.


----------



## oro.blu (18 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se lo fai dove ti si può vedere dalla strada, vuol dire che te la cerchi, però.



...per fortuna adesso fanno anche la panda 4x4
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



oro.blu ha detto:


> ...per fortuna adesso fanno anche la panda 4x4
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che culo.....


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se lo fai dove ti si può vedere dalla strada, vuol dire che te la cerchi, però.


Sicuramente. Va precisato però. Qualcuno pensa che essendo uno spazio privato possa essere escluso.


----------



## oro.blu (18 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che culo.....



....come mai rimasto impantanato sotto la pioggia dopo la camporella....aver avuto la panda 4x4 magari no...


----------



## oscuro (18 Gennaio 2016)

*Ma*



oro.blu ha detto:


> ....come mai rimasto impantanato sotto la pioggia dopo la camporella....aver avuto la panda 4x4 magari no...


Maglio a pecora nella camporella sotto la pioggia...che sopra la panda 4x4.


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Maglio a pecora nella camporella sotto la pioggia...che sopra la panda 4x4.


Sotto la pioggia oltre a 5000 euro di multa per due che fanno 10.000 ti becchi pure l'influenza e la polmonite in questa stagione. Con quella cifra un centinaio di botte in motel ci stanno. Prevedo un forte riciclaggio di denaro nel settore "camporella sicura".


----------



## oro.blu (18 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Maglio a pecora nella camporella sotto la pioggia...che sopra la panda 4x4.


...ti assicuro che spingere un manta sotto la pioggia e con il fango non è divertente....con e senza pecora


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...ti assicuro che spingere un manta sotto la pioggia e con il fango non è divertente....


Hai una Opel Manta? D"epoca? La adoro


----------



## oro.blu (18 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Hai una Opel Manta? D"epoca? La adoro


no avevo...l'ho schiantato ....piedino pesante sul bagnato....


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma non dove sto io.Voi gira con cazzo de fora?non dove ci son altre persone,che poi vorrei capire la differenza fra girare in costume e cor cazzo de fora...*mi sembra più una forma di ostentazione che un'esigenza personale.*..ripeto:se son contenti loro ok.


beh ma infatti vanno in posti loro... pure a me da quell'idea lì, comunque. Ad ogni modo, si... se son contenti loro, pace e bene


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> no avevo...l'ho schiantato ....piedino pesante sul bagnato....


Assassina!


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh ma infatti vanno in posti loro... pure a me da quell'idea lì, comunque. Ad ogni modo, si... se son contenti loro, pace e bene


D'altronde a me anche quelli che fanno karaoke mi pare che siano un tantinello esibizionisti.
Sto scherzando... ma chissà perché non ci si interroga mai su come mai uno gioca a calcetto. O fa nuoto. O zumba. O colleziona paperelle in plastica di produzione coreana. O ama i manga. O ascolta Mango. O mangia i manghi. O mangia quintalate di fiorentine. Cioè non è che se uno come me e altre dieci milioni di persone in Europa che per fare il bagno e prendere il sole non gliene frega niente di tenersi un pezzo di lycra addosso deve sempre giustificarsi per non essere preso per esibizionista. Ma anche fossi esibizionista... c'è chi gli piace masturbarsi davanti al pc chi trombarsi l'amante al motel chi metterlo nel culo a tutte le donne chi pigliarlo nel culo chi guardarsi porno chi farsi i porno chi i selfie chi I tatuaggi chi i piercing insomma se anche uno fosse esibizionista o scambista o onanista... contento lui... giustamente... come dici tu. Perché è questo il punto fondamentale: ognuno di noi deve avere il suo spazio di libertà per essere se stesso. Non per essere ciò che gli altri riescono a comprendere. E questo vale per ognuno di noi. La mia libertà è anche la vostra. Se è garantita la mia anche voi potete sperare altrettanto per le vostre passioni i propri spazi per vivere quello che vi piace e vi fa stare bene. Senza dovervi giustificare davanti al mondo.


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> D'altronde a me anche quelli che fanno karaoke mi pare che siano un tantinello esibizionisti.
> Sto scherzando... ma chissà perché non ci si interroga mai su come mai uno gioca a calcetto. O fa nuoto. O zumba. O colleziona paperelle in plastica di produzione coreana. O ama i manga. O ascolta Mango. O mangia i manghi. O mangia quintalate di fiorentine. Cioè non è che se uno come me e altre dieci milioni di persone in Europa che per fare il bagno e prendere il sole non gliene frega niente di tenersi un pezzo di lycra addosso deve sempre giustificarsi per non essere preso per esibizionista. Ma anche fossi esibizionista... c'è chi gli piace masturbarsi davanti al pc chi trombarsi l'amante al motel chi metterlo nel culo a tutte le donne chi pigliarlo nel culo chi farsi i porno chi i selfie insomma se anche uno fosse esibizionista o scambista o onanista... contento lui... giustamente... come dici tu. *Perché è questo il punto fondamentale: ognuno di noi deve avere il suo spazio di libertà per essere se stesso. Non per essere ciò che gli altri riescono ad accettare*.


SACROSANTO! Io sono antiproibizionista di natura, finchè non si rompono i coglioni al prossimo uno della sua vita  dovrebbe poter fare ciò che vuole!


----------



## danny (18 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> SACROSANTO! Io sono antiproibizionista di natura, finchè non si rompono i coglioni al prossimo uno della sua vita  dovrebbe poter fare ciò che vuole!


È la ragione per cui quello che sono lo dichiaro apertamente. Senza vergognarmi.


----------



## Nobody (18 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> È la ragione per cui quello che sono lo dichiaro apertamente. *Senza vergognarmi*.


e di cosa ti dovresti vergognare? Mica rubi o fai male a qualcuno.


----------



## Nicka (18 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque mettersi gnuda a prendere il sole o a nuotare è bello. 
Soprattutto nuotare!
L' ho fatto solo a Ibiza...e comunque in un posto deserto. Sono troppo pudica e mi imbarazzo parecchio, ma indubbiamente il senso di libertà che dà la nudità è molto forte.


----------



## Alessandra (19 Gennaio 2016)

Mai provato ma mi piacerebbe.


----------



## oro.blu (19 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Assassina!



Ho delle attenuanti....
1) sono una donna  e qui me la gioco bene :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
2) stava piovendo dopo molto che non pioveva e quindi la strada era viscida
3) un bus ha invaso la mia corsia, ho frenato un po'troppo violentemente e anche se ho mollato subito e controsterzato la macchina ha continuato ad andare dove voleva
4) sono una donna :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

(in realtà sono abbastanza brava, ma meglio insistere sul fatto *che sono una donna *​!!!)


----------



## danny (19 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Ho delle attenuanti....
> 1) sono una donna  e qui me la gioco bene :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 2) *stava piovendo dopo molto che non pioveva e quindi la strada era viscida
> 3) un bus ha invaso la mia corsia, ho frenato un po'troppo violentemente e anche se ho mollato subito e controsterzato la macchina ha continuato ad andare dove voleva*
> ...



Scavezzacollo! :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## danny (19 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> e di cosa ti dovresti vergognare? Mica rubi o fai male a qualcuno.


Purtroppo spesso si incasellano le persone in base alle informazioni che si recepiscono superficialmente.
Ti depili? Effeminato
Sei nudista? Porco esibizionista
Sei vegano? Sei uno strano che non sa godersi la vita
Sei comunista? Retrogrado noioso frustrato invidioso
Sei fascista? Violento ignorante
Hai gli occhiali? Secchione intellettuale
Non usi il cellulare? Snob retrò
Non bevi alcolici? Hai dei problemi
Sei depresso? Colpa tua che prendi la vita così
Sei una donna che ha avuto tante storie e ti piace il sesso? Troia
Sei un uomo che ne ha avute pochissime e fai poco sesso? Sfigato
Sei un uomo che ne ha avute tante? Figo (per gli uomini), stronzo (ma solo dopo un po') per le donne.
Non giochi a calcetto? Sarai mica gay?

Più o meno tante volte accade questo che ho elencato (con un pizzico di ironia necessaria per alleggerire la superficialità del mio elenco): fornire informazioni che si distaccano dalle abitudini collettive comunemente accettate genera giudizi sommari, di cui uno dovrebbe fregarsene altamente. Ma non sempre si può fare, per ragioni di opportunismo: dipende ovviamente dalla situazione in cui ci si viene a trovare. Essere esclusi dagli altri genitori della scuola dei figli, o dai colleghi, o da gruppi in generale di nostro interesse (ma anche da Facebook, dove il pettegolezzo e il giudizio tranchant ormai dominano... e i social network per molti giovani sembrano indispensabili per la loro vita sociale) perché ci si discosta dalla capacità empatica di alcuni di loro non per tutti può essere sostenibile. Soprattutto quando non si ha piena coscienza di sé (di solito nell'età giovanile).


----------



## oro.blu (19 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Scavezzacollo! :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Non ho più avuto poi auto a trazione posteriore...  Questa me l'aveva venduta mio marito (che al tempo era ragazzo), per una sciocchezza...poi ho dovuto ricadere in qualcosa di più "tradizionale" ed economico ( NON LA Y, auto vomitevole!!!).... Mi sarei mangiata le mani!! Non era tanto distrutta solo che avevo storto il semiasse e mi hanno sconsigliato di sistemare  



danny ha detto:


> Purtroppo spesso si incasellano le persone in base alle informazioni che si recepiscono superficialmente.
> Ti depili? Effeminato
> Sei nudista? Porco esibizionista
> Sei vegano? Sei uno strano che non sa godersi la vita
> ...


Questo aspetto te lo appoggio appieno, a parte l'età giovanile. Una persona può non avere coscienza di se neppure superata una certa età. Lo so!. Perché te lo hanno inculcato fin da piccolo. Perché sai che parlano di te alle spalle... Spesso ti giustifichi pensando che è invidia, perché tu hai il coraggio di essere come sei in quanto non riesci ad essere come la massa ma alla fine "muori dentro"...
Nei social, dietro una tastiera, dove chi hai difronte non ti vede, puoi esprimere tutto il tuo essere, e più facilmente trovare persone che la pensano come te.


----------



## Nobody (19 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Purtroppo spesso si incasellano le persone in base alle informazioni che si recepiscono superficialmente.
> Ti depili? Effeminato
> Sei nudista? Porco esibizionista
> Sei vegano? Sei uno strano che non sa godersi la vita
> ...


Questa però la smentisco, il nostro difensore bastardo e roccioso di calcio a 7 è gay  ad ogni modo, immagina cosa deve sopportare un naturista vegano gay astemio miope che si depila e che non usa il cellulare :singleeye:
Comunque hai ragione, fregarsene o meno dipende molto dalla situazione e dall'età. Incasellare poi è un vizio in cui chi più chi meno caschiamo tutti, rende la lettura del mondo più facile.... anche se ovviamente più superficiale. 
Purtroppo poi tra invidie e cattiverie varie, è ancora più facile trovarsi incasellati.


----------



## banshee (19 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> esiste(va) una norma che prevede(va) una pena fino a 2 anni di reclusione per omessi versamenti previdenziali ed altre contribuzioni obbligatorie.
> 
> di fascicoli così ne ho visti parecchi.    alla fine in galera non andava quasi nessuno, perchè se il soggetto dimostrava di aver provveduto a sanare le pendenze prima della sentenza di condanna e magari anche a risarcire il danno ai lavoratori, si poteva ritirare la querela, arrivando alla sentenza di non luogo a procedere per estinzione del reato.
> 
> ...


si questo lo sapevo... mi chiedevo se la nuova normativa si potesse riferire ai privati che versano i contributi autonomamente....



oro.blu ha detto:


> Purtroppo in questi casi dipende sempre in quale grado della scala sociale e quali conoscenze hai....


in azienda ultimo e zero..... ciaone proprio :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (19 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> si questo lo sapevo... mi chiedevo se la nuova normativa si potesse riferire ai privati che versano i contributi autonomamente....
> 
> 
> 
> in azienda ultimo e zero..... ciaone proprio :rotfl:


è la domanda che farò anch'io al mio commercialista alla prima occasione.


----------



## perplesso (19 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma non dove sto io.Voi gira con cazzo de fora?non dove ci son altre persone,che poi vorrei capire la differenza fra girare in costume e cor cazzo de fora...mi sembra più una forma di ostentazione che un'esigenza personale...ripeto:se son contenti loro ok.


il corpo della donna è sempre boreale.  ed il 5% circa che copre il costume da bagno cambia poco.  sul resto penso che ti abbia spiegato meglio Danny.


per quanto riguarda gli uomini, siccome si sa che puzzano,a senso credo di intuire che il mostrare che si è pienamente in controllo della propria erezione possa levigare la propria autostima come poche altre cose.


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2016)

*Ma*



perplesso ha detto:


> il corpo della donna è sempre boreale.  ed il 5% circa che copre il costume da bagno cambia poco.  sul resto penso che ti abbia spiegato meglio Danny.
> 
> 
> per quanto riguarda gli uomini, siccome si sa che puzzano,a senso credo di intuire che il mostrare che si è pienamente in controllo della propria erezione possa levigare la propria autostima come poche altre cose.



Insomma....io profumo e non sono villoso per nulla,proprio non mi piace prendere il sole a pecora o col cazzo de fora...nonostante danny....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (19 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma non dove sto io.Voi gira con cazzo de fora?non dove ci son altre persone,che poi vorrei capire la differenza fra girare in costume e cor cazzo de fora...mi sembra più una forma di ostentazione che un'esigenza personale...ripeto:se son contenti loro ok.


Spiagge nudiste ne ho viste a mille, fin da quando ero bambino all'Isola d'Elba, o in Croazia da ragazzino.
In Spagna con una mia ex, siamo finiti su una spiaggia nudista. Lei già aveva preso il sole nuda in Sardegna, a me non era mai capitato, ma c'erano amici e la cosa non ha avuto seguito.
Nei primi anni 90 si era in Grecia con la mia attuale moglie e ho provato a fare il bagno senza costume su una spiaggia dove non c'era nessuno.
E mi è piaciuto. Non so spiegarti la differenza col costume, ma la sensazione di stare senza niente addosso è molto piacevole. Salvo la preoccupazione che arrivasse qualcuno all'improvviso.
Un giorno siamo capitati su uno spiaggione dove erano tutti nudi e questa preoccupazione è svanita, restando solo il piacere della cosa, così che ha provato anche la mia futura moglie.
Col tempo abbiamo fatto anche amicizia con le persone che frequentavano quella spiaggia e la cosa si è consolidata, diventando parte delle nostre abitudini.
Il fatto di farlo dove ci sono altre persone toglie l'ansia di doverlo fare di nascosto.
Per il resto è tutto un mix di sensazioni piacevoli a darti lo sprone. 
Ovviamente questo non vale per tutti.
C'è chi si approccia al nudismo per ragioni più sessuali.
Alcuni uomini per andare a guardare proprio le donne nude, e li riconosci subito.
Diciamo che non sono ben visti in generale. 
Altri per sperare in approcci sessuali, e questa cosa è variabile a seconda delle spiagge.
Cap d'Adge è la più famosa per questo. Una città di 30.000 nudisti con una parte tra le dune dove le coppie vanno a esibirsi o scambiare e i singoli a cercare coppie o masturbarsi, più o meno come un privè (difatti ci sono tanti locali di questo tipo nelle vicinanze). Non è automatico che uno che va a Cap d'Adge lo faccia per quello, ma sicuramente tanti sì. Poi ci sono alcune spiagge nostrane o francesi, le dune di Maspalomas etc dove le ragioni che portano a spogliarsi sono spesso sessuali. 
Naturisti duri e puri e i nuovi nudisti sessuali non si piacciono per niente, anzi. Le battaglie per mandare via chi usa le spiagge a fini sessuali sono in alcune località all'ordine del giorno, anche perché se praticare naturismo nelle spiagge dove è usuale praticarlo da anni è accettato (fino ad ora) anche da molte sentenze dalla Cassazione, fare sesso in pubblico è (era) reato.
Ora la legge ha equiparato in pratica le cose producendo una deprecabile confusione: la multa è uguale sia che tu faccia pipì contro un muro, o sesso nel tuo letto con le finestre aperte e la sfortuna di avere una vicina che ti vede e ti denuncia, sia che tu organizzi una gangbang su una spiaggia affollata di bambini, in pratica gli atti contro la pubblica decenza sono equiparati come multa agli atti osceni, il che è sinceramente una porcata.


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2016)

*danny*



danny ha detto:


> Spiagge nudiste ne ho viste a mille, fin da quando ero bambino all'Isola d'Elba, o in Croazia da ragazzino.
> In Spagna con una mia ex, siamo finiti su una spiaggia nudista. Lei già aveva preso il sole nuda in Sardegna, a me non era mai capitato, ma c'erano amici e la cosa non ha avuto seguito.
> Nei primi anni 90 si era in Grecia con la mia attuale moglie e ho provato a fare il bagno senza costume su una spiaggia dove non c'era nessuno.
> E mi è piaciuto. Non so spiegarti la differenza col costume, ma la sensazione di stare senza niente addosso è molto piacevole. Salvo la preoccupazione che arrivasse qualcuno all'improvviso.
> ...



A casa mia con le finestre aperte la vicina mi denuncia?ho qualche dubbio...è la vicina che guarda dentro casa mia....


----------



## perplesso (19 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma....io profumo e non sono villoso per nulla,proprio non mi piace prendere il sole a pecora o col cazzo de fora...nonostante danny....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





oscuro ha detto:


> A casa mia con le finestre aperte la vicina mi denuncia?ho qualche dubbio...è la vicina che guarda dentro casa mia....


Danny è un filosofo del nudismo.   e come vedi ammette che c'è sta distinzione tra nudisti sessuali e nudisti filosofi.

mi piacerebbe capire da dove trae la cifra di 10 milioni di europei che praticano il nudismo filosofico.


ciò premesso: Danny, ascolta Oscuro.   se mi becchi a spiarti col binocolo mentre scopi a casa tua, nella tua camera, sei tu che denunci me, non il contrario.

a meno che uno abbia la finestra panoramica della camera da letto con vista su piazza di Spagna, cosa di cui mi permetto di dubitare.


----------



## oscuro (19 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> Danny è un filosofo del nudismo.   e come vedi ammette che c'è sta distinzione tra nudisti sessuali e nudisti filosofi.
> 
> mi piacerebbe capire da dove trae la cifra di 10 milioni di europei che praticano il nudismo filosofico.
> 
> ...



Appunto.A  casa mia giro cor cazzo a bandiera...e la vicina mi denuncia?
la vicina...mi bussa e vuole salire nella peggiore delle ipotesi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (19 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto.A  casa mia giro cor cazzo a bandiera...e la vicina mi denuncia?
> la vicina...mi bussa e vuole salire nella peggiore delle ipotesi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



alla faccia della modestia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Danny è un filosofo del nudismo.   e come vedi ammette che c'è sta distinzione tra nudisti sessuali e nudisti filosofi.
> 
> *mi piacerebbe capire da dove trae la cifra di 10 milioni di europei che praticano il nudismo filosofico.
> *
> ...


Per difetto. I numeri parlano di 20.000.000 di naturisti europei e di 40 milioni americani.
Un buon 50% sono sicuramente naturisti veri. Gli altri probabilmente. L'Italia di questi numeri ne intercetta pochissimi. 
http://www.ansa.it/piemonte/notizie...smo_0bce4a64-bef9-44b6-974c-a89338aba4f8.html

Per la questione vicina, sì, ovviamente se la tipa in questione usa il binocolo direi di no.
Diciamo che la finestra in questione dovrebbe essere "esposta al pubblico" per configurarsi l'atto osceno.
Ovvero dovrebbe essere normalmente visibile da altre persone.


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*SI*



oro.blu ha detto:


> alla faccia della modestia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non è questione di modestia ma di natura.


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è questione di modestia ma di natura.



Si, tu parli parli....ma dovresti fare come Peracotta...*foto* che certifichi i fatti
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Oro*



oro.blu ha detto:


> Si, tu parli parli....ma dovresti fare come Peracotta...*foto* che certifichi i fatti
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vedi oroblu basta vedere come scrivo e cosa scrivo per capire tante cose...!
Potrei fare anche una fotoc,certo,ma con quali conseguenze?Che poi ne dovrei fare due....


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi oroblu basta vedere come scrivo e cosa scrivo per capire tante cose...!
> Potrei fare anche una fotoc,certo,ma con quali conseguenze?Che poi ne dovrei fare due....



ti sarai mica offeso...sto scherzando! Spero tu abbia capito   ...
...e so leggere...almeno quello


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Per difetto. I numeri parlano di 20.000.000 di naturisti europei e di 40 milioni americani.
> Un buon 50% sono sicuramente naturisti veri. Gli altri probabilmente. L'Italia di questi numeri ne intercetta pochissimi.
> http://www.ansa.it/piemonte/notizie...smo_0bce4a64-bef9-44b6-974c-a89338aba4f8.html
> 
> ...


come detto, la vedo improbabile che qualcuno abbia la finestra panoramica della camera da letto con vista sulla strada.


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> come detto, la vedo improbabile che qualcuno abbia la finestra panoramica della camera da letto con vista sulla strada.


Le mie vedono direttamente il campanile di una basilica e il porto turistico... sull'altro lato le finestre di una scuola media. Se dimentico le tende alzate arriva la buoncostume :rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Le mie vedono direttamente il campanile di una basilica e il porto turistico... sull'altro lato le finestre di una scuola media. Se dimentico le tende alzate arriva la buoncostume :rotfl:


vuoi dirmi che dalla strada si vede bene il tuo letto?  sei un pazzo


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> vuoi dirmi che dalla strada si vede bene il tuo letto?  sei un pazzo


no sono in alto, ma le navi da crociera quando attraccano mi vedono... e mi fanno pure l'inchino :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Oro*



oro.blu ha detto:


> ti sarai mica offeso...sto scherzando! Spero tu abbia capito   ...
> ...e so leggere...almeno quello


Io?offendermi?e perchè?:rotfl::rotfl:aroso scherzare....ma su sto cosa sono serio... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io?offendermi?e perchè?:rotfl::rotfl:aroso scherzare....ma su sto cosa sono serio... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Allor*



oro.blu ha detto:


> View attachment 11284


Appena posso ti mando la foto...:rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appena posso ti mando la foto...:rotfl:



sapevo cei fatto colpo mostrandomi


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Oro*



oro.blu ha detto:


> sapevo cei fatto colpo mostrandomi


Io ti mando al foto...che resti un segreto fra noi....!


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ti mando al foto...che resti un segreto fra noi....!


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Ok*



oro.blu ha detto:


> View attachment 11285


Son più carino....:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Le mie vedono direttamente il campanile di una basilica e il porto turistico... sull'altro lato le finestre di una scuola media. *Se dimentico le tende alzate arriva la buoncostume* :rotfl:





Nobody ha detto:


> no sono in alto, *ma le navi da crociera quando attraccano mi vedono... e mi fanno pure l'inchino* :carneval:


ma ndo sta quando serve, non c'è mai...

NICKAAAAA MA STAI LEGGENDOOOO?  :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Ban*



banshee ha detto:


> ma ndo sta quando serve, non c'è mai...
> 
> NICKAAAAA MA STAI LEGGENDOOOO?  :carneval:


Ha letto...e sta ancora a ridè...:rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son più carino....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Oro*



oro.blu ha detto:


>


E si...son più alto...:rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si...son più alto...:rotfl:



ops allora scusa sbaglio di persona :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



oro.blu ha detto:


> ops allora scusa sbaglio di persona :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sicuro....poi quando ti arriva la foto....capirai...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Le mie vedono direttamente il campanile di una basilica e il porto turistico... sull'altro lato le finestre di una scuola media. Se dimentico le tende alzate arriva la buoncostume :rotfl:


L'importante è che ricordi di tenere alzato altro! :carneval:



Nobody ha detto:


> no sono in alto, ma le navi da crociera quando attraccano mi vedono... e mi fanno pure l'inchino :carneval:


Tutte inchinate davanti a Nob!!!! :festa:
Le navi, ovviamente...


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma ndo sta quando serve, non c'è mai...
> 
> NICKAAAAA MA STAI LEGGENDOOOO?  :carneval:


Scusa...ero al cesso, con la foto di Nob ovviamente. Ero inchinata pure io...e io che pensavo di essere 'na chiatta...mi scopro nave da crociera!


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scusa...ero al cesso, con la foto di Nob ovviamente. Ero inchinata pure io...e io che pensavo di essere 'na chiatta...mi scopro nave da crociera!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sei la peggio!


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sicuro....poi quando ti arriva la foto....capirai...:rotfl:



:up:


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scusa...ero al cesso, con la foto di Nob ovviamente. Ero inchinata pure io...e io che pensavo di essere 'na chiatta...mi scopro nave da crociera!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma quale chiatta... seee


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'importante è che ricordi di tenere alzato altro! :carneval:


 ma "altro" va in automatico senza bisogno di smemoranda


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Scusa...ero al cesso, con la foto di Nob ovviamente. Ero inchinata pure io...e io che pensavo di essere 'na chiatta...mi scopro nave da crociera!


Mi piace quando attracchi di culo......


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma "altro" va in automatico senza bisogno di smemoranda



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Oro*



oro.blu ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Con tutto quello che spendiamo di viagra....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma quale chiatta... seee


E' che nave scuola pareva male!


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che nave scuola pareva male!


la Vespucci dici?  fascinosa, elegante, tutta curve... il sogno di tutti i cadetti di marina


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con tutto quello che spendiamo di viagra....:rotfl::rotfl:


ahò a' spendiamo... parla per te


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> la Vespucci dici?  fascinosa, elegante, tutta curve... il sogno di tutti i cadetti di marina


Io sono ferma alle curve...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Ah*



Nobody ha detto:


> ahò a' spendiamo... parla per te


Non so tutti fortunati come te che te lo passa la mutua.A me tocca pagare....:up:


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non so tutti fortunati come te che te lo passa la mutua.A me tocca pagare....:up:


a me la mutua passa il bromuro, ho l'obbligo di firma in questura all'assunzione...  tu continua a pagare l'azzurrina :up:


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> a me la mutua passa il bromuro, ho l'obbligo di firma in questura all'assunzione...  tu continua a pagare l'azzurrina :up:



Chi troppo e chi niente....!Adesso mi han dato le supposte di viagra...l'utile al dilettevole...sto sempre a bandiera...cor culo sfranto...:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chi troppo e chi niente....!A*desso mi han dato le supposte di viagra.*..l'utile al dilettevole...sto sempre a bandiera...cor culo sfranto...:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:questa mi ricorda una scena cult... Trainspotting  :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:questa mi ricorda una scena cult... Trainspotting  :rotfl:


Vuoi provarle?io poi le metto pure all'incontrario...:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vuoi provarle?io poi le metto pure all'incontrario...:rotfl:


no grazie


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vuoi provarle?io poi le metto pure all'incontrario...:rotfl:


No quella delle supposte al contrario sono io, mi spiace...


----------



## banshee (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:questa mi ricorda una scena cult... Trainspotting  :rotfl:


ho pensato la stessa cosa......:unhappy: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> no grazie


Sei timido?


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*si*



Nicka ha detto:


> No quella delle supposte al contrario sono io, mi spiace...


Tu vai proprio di confezione intera....


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu vai proprio di confezione intera....


In orizzontale ovviamente...


----------



## oscuro (20 Gennaio 2016)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> In orizzontale ovviamente...


Certo...ora pure la riga del tuo culo è in orizzontale....:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo...ora pure la riga del tuo culo è in orizzontale....:rotfl:


Oscù, quello si chiama sorriso!!!


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con tutto quello che spendiamo di viagra....:rotfl::rotfl:





Nobody ha detto:


> ahò a' spendiamo... parla per te



....e forse deve fare le maratone che ne sai...


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:questa mi ricorda una scena cult... Trainspotting  :rotfl:



...non mi ricordo di una scena con le supposte...devo rivederlo???


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei timido?


  ah... perchè mo' chi non ama ficcarsi qualcosa nel culo è timido?  vabbè che va di moda, ma preferisco restare sui fondamentali


----------



## Nobody (20 Gennaio 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...non mi ricordo di una scena con le supposte...devo rivederlo???


eh si... ma un capolavoro così devi rivederlo a prescindere! 
Comunque si, in astinenza il povero Rent boy riesce a rimediare solo una supposta d'oppio... con tutto quello che ne consegue


----------



## oro.blu (20 Gennaio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh si... ma un capolavoro così devi rivederlo a prescindere!
> Comunque si, in astinenza il povero Rent boy riesce a rimediare solo una supposta d'oppio... con tutto quello che ne consegue


:up::up::up: prenoto per domenica


----------

